# Who won in Meppen WUSV 2016



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

How do I get the results for the world championship that took place recently?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

https://www.schaeferhunde.de/en/wusv-wm/results/


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks


----------

